# Woraus baut man eine Super-Business-Anwendung?



## woz (9. Nov 2005)

Wahrscheinlich sollte ich meine erste Frage im Anfängerforum stellen, weil da evtl. Toleranz gegenüber nervigen Fragen größer ist  :? .
Aber ich probier's gleich mal bei den Profis ...

Ich habe schon etwas im Forum rumgestöbert  :### , aber nichts gefunden, was folgende Frage auf den Punkt bringt:


*Welche Komponenten benötige ich für die Entwicklung einer (umfangreichen) betriebswirtschaftlichen Anwendung für Multi-User-Betrieb mit Thin-Clients?*


Ich habe schon mal 'ne Web-Anwendung mit Java-Servlets unter Tomcat und einfachem JDBC geschrieben, aber das kann's ja nicht sein, wenn man mehrere 100 Teilapplikationen benötigt, die wiederum mit mehreren 100 DB-Tabellen jonglieren.
Ich bin zu faul, mich ums Satzsperren kümmern. Auch die Oberfläche muss schnell zu erstellen sein. (Ich möchte nicht jede Maske einzeln im HTML-Editor entwerfen.). Ja - und die Anwendungslogik sollte wartbar an definierten Stellen zu implementieren sein.
Natürlich sollte das Job/Session-Handling narrensicher (für mich als dummen Programmierer) sein, ja - und die Oberfläche, die rauskommt muss sexy aussehen  :autsch: 

Mir reicht ;-) eine *einfache Aufstellung*  , den Rest kann ich mir dann schon zusammensuchen, bzw. Detailfragen stellen.
Z.B.
Grundlage/Server: xxx
Datenbank-Framework: ddd
Oberflächen mit: ooo
Anwendungs/Geschäfts-Logik in: aaa
Druck-Handling: ppp
etc. ??

Falls ich ein paar Punkte auf meinem Wunschzettel vergessen habe, könnt Ihr die gerne ergänzen 


Ich weiß, das ist eine ganz schöne Hammerfrage, aber vielleicht hilft die Beantwortung auch anderen Leuten. Und das Ergebnis wäre sicherlich auch etwas für die FAQ.

Sollte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich bei den vielen Begriffen in der Java/Server/OpenSource/Framework...-Welt etwas ratlos aus der Wäsche schaue?  :bahnhof:


----------



## tec1 (9. Nov 2005)

Grundlage/Server: Struts/tomcat
Datenbank-Framework: Hibernate/jdo
Oberflächen mit: myeclipse
Anwendungs/Geschäfts-Logik in: pojo's evtl. ejb
Druck-Handling: jasperreport


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Nov 2005)

Grundlage/Server: JSF
Datenbank-Framework: EJB
Oberflächen:IDE oder einen eignen Codegenerator schreiben
Anwendungs/Geschäfts-Logik in: EJB
Druck-Handling: FOP oder jasperreport


----------



## woz (10. Nov 2005)

Alles klar danke erstmal.
Ist zwar knapp, aber ich wollte es ja auch nicht anders.    Jetzt geht's ans nachlesen  :### 

Noch 'ne Frage dazu:
Was Ihr angeführt habt, sind ja alles Basis-Technologien - also noch nix gleich anwendbares  :?: 
Ich bin jetzt auch noch auf das Open-Source-ERP "Compiere" gestoßen. Das ist dann das andere Extrem.

Gibt's irgendetwas dazwischen?


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Nov 2005)

Was? eine halbfertige umfangreiche betriebswirtschaftliche Anwendung für Multi-User-Betrieb mit Thin-Clients? 

gibts bestimmt in jeder guten Firma mehrere im Ordner ./oldstuff


----------



## woz (10. Nov 2005)

War ja nur 'ne Frage  :shock: 
Wenn's ganz fertige gibt, könnte es ja auch 'halbfertige' geben.

Was heißt'n ./oldstuff ?
(Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt ganz oute )


----------

